# Antique Doctor's Buggy



## LauraB

Anybody know anything about antiques? My husband and I pulled this out of a barn this weekend. It belongs to our older friend Earl and his mother. It is our goal to try to sell it for them. It was stored in the hay mow of barn. It hadn't been moved since 1943. It was actually easy to get out because my husband made some ramps for it. This is what I do know about it. It was made by Paul H Exley of Hancock, Michagan (in the Upper Penninsula). We know that he started his company in 1888 so we are guess this was made in the late 1800's-early 1900's. It was bought by our friend Earl's father in 1943 and put immediately into the barn where it remained until this last Saturday. We got most of the dirt and bird poop off of it yesterday. The canopy is completely leather as well at the seat and dash. It is complete with the shafts and two team poles. It is unrestored but in excellent condition. I really wish we could keep it but it needs to be sold. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## wanderlust

oh wow, that is awesome! i love antiques like that. unfortunately i can be of no help


----------



## CheyAut

Oh that's worthless. I'll take it off your hands so you don't have to worry about it anymore 

Seriously though, I'm no help sorry!!! But it is very nice


----------



## Dressage10135

Well my dad is very in to antiques and he says this is "a very beautiful" buggy. He kept shaking is head and saying "wow...wow"  lol. So I asked him what he thought it would be worth and he said he wasn't all that sure but he would guess _at least_ $5000 because it is in such great shape and original everything. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## LauraB

Really??? That much??? We have been having a hard time pricing it because a lot of the doctor's buggys have been restored but the ones that are unrestored are in much worse condition than this one. we really don't have a good comparision. The ones that are restored are priced at $3,500-$4,500. The ones that are in much worse condition are priced between $900 and $2,000.


----------



## FGRanch

Wow it is beautiful! I wish I knew a value on it, but I don't. I would do a google for an appraiser online...maybe they could do a quick appraisel from pictures of it.


----------



## orchid park

Not to certain as to pricing in the U.S, but if restored ones sell for $3500 - $4500- then put $4000 ono on it and if it dont sell, you have too much on it. LOL.

It is definately a great find, please post it too me. LOL.


----------



## PaintedLady

This is unbelievable! Just last week I was in the market for one of these. I bought a runabout tho.  That buggy is georgeous, and if you are not in a huge hurry to sell it, I can tell you there is a huge buggy sale coming up this fall. In Indiana. I honestly don't think you'll get the amounts mentioned here, but you can put a reserve on it. Is that steel on the buggy wheels? Looks like it....


----------



## LauraB

Nope the wheels actually have a very hard rubber rim. They are stamped by Firestone they also have a patent date on them. It really looks like 1801 but I guess it could be 1901 since it is kinda hard to read. There is a big sale here in Michigan in the fall also. If we still have it then we will haul it up there. I think we were maybe going to start it at $2000-$2500 and see how much interest we get. Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## orchid park

I thought they were rubber, I thought I could see the channeling.

Please post it too me. I'd give it a good home. LOL.


----------



## 3neighs




----------



## kershkova

thats cool


----------



## PoptartShop

That looks really cool!


----------



## horsesrule1

You might try contacting the FL Carriage Museum. They are always looking for antique carriages.
Florida Carriage Museum & Resort
They have absolutely the most amazing collection I have ever seen. I spent 4 hours looking at them, and I could have stayed a few hours more.


----------



## Darla

Hello, I'm new to this forum but wanted to let you all know that I'm now the very proud owner of the above mentioned Buggy. Thanks LauraB. I can assure you it's in very good hands.


----------



## LauraB

Darla said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum but wanted to let you all know that I'm now the very proud owner of the above mentioned Buggy. Thanks LauraB. I can assure you it's in very good hands.


Awesome! How did you find the thread? I hope you love it!


----------



## Darla

*On Google*

Hi Laura, Thanks for responding. So sorry it's been so long. I've actually got the leather supple again. I found this amazing product called Harness Honey. I'm getting ready to repaint the whole thing and now own a horse who can pull it. I plan to take it to a nearby Amish Buggy shop and have them really check it over before I start pulling it. But believe me, I PLAN on using it.
I found this thread on Google.


----------



## LauraB

Great! I use Harness Honey too. I actully used up mine trying to clean up the seat cushion on the buggy. Please post pictures when you have your horse hooked to it! The prior owner would love to see them. He is actually out to our house right now. I will let him know it is starting to come together!


----------



## BookyBear

LauraB said:


> Anybody know anything about antiques? My husband and I pulled this out of a barn this weekend. It belongs to our older friend Earl and his mother. It is our goal to try to sell it for them. It was stored in the hay mow of barn. It hadn't been moved since 1943. It was actually easy to get out because my husband made some ramps for it. This is what I do know about it. It was made by Paul H Exley of Hancock, Michagan (in the Upper Penninsula). We know that he started his company in 1888 so we are guess this was made in the late 1800's-early 1900's. It was bought by our friend Earl's father in 1943 and put immediately into the barn where it remained until this last Saturday. We got most of the dirt and bird poop off of it yesterday. The canopy is completely leather as well at the seat and dash. It is complete with the shafts and two team poles. It is unrestored but in excellent condition. I really wish we could keep it but it needs to be sold. What do you guys think about it?


I have one I picked up it was raw when I got it just finished the painting on it. I have the canopy but it's not done yet. But here are some pictures. My wheels have steel around them. Still have to paint the steel on the wheels. The first pic. are with out the seat the last pic. have the seat.
























































y wheels have steel around them.


----------



## horselovinguy

*Moderators Note:*

Sadly, this thread is from 2009 and the member who created this thread has not been seen since 2014.
Your buggy is beautiful but because of so much time elapsing this thread is* CLOSED* for further comment.
If any of our members would like to share their comments, thoughts, pictures please open a new thread seen.


----------

